# Genetic Defect



## bmagee (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm wondering if other have had experiences of addressing a breeder about a puppy that has a genetic defect. We purchased a puppy 7 months ago from a breeder in Illinois from an AKC line. The breeder came recommended. A couple of weeks in we notice abnormal growth particularly in the joints of the front legs. After xray, scans, blood word and talking with several vets, surgeons and specialist the conclusion is the puppy is a dwarf that is not related to the lack of growth hormone. The head and body are growing normally but not the legs, particular the front legs. So now the has a very swayed back and he looks like a Vizsla mix with front legs that are about 8 inches long. We've tried to contact the breeder but they will not get back with us. Any insight as to what we can do. We didn't spend 1,000 plus for a defective dog (which we love nevertheless).


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You can try sending a pm to Gatsby2015. 
Her pup had similar issues, and I found another owner for her to talk with, not on the forum. 
I'm not positive but belive her pup was from the same state as yours. If you don't get a response, I can try emailing her. 

There are some really good breeders in Illinois, but there is also some puppy mills.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is a link to a past post. 
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,38705.0.html


----------



## bmagee (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks for the connection. Send a PM. It was he same breeder and the description of that dog sound just look how others describe what our dog looks like. Anything we can do?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Depending on your contract, you could take them to court. 
Other than that you can name the breeder, and spread the word so others know their breeding practices.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You can leave a testimonial on Gun dog breeders, where they have a ad.

http://www.gundogbreeders.com/breeders-illinois/teal-s-vizslas-.html


----------



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi, haven't been on the forum in a while. I'm sorry to hear you're going through this. Gatsby is from Teals. It sounds exactly the same. I have PM you but wanted to respond to post as well should anyone else down the road be looking for information I'm happy to help.


----------

